# Halong Bay - Vietnam



## Vietscapes (Oct 18, 2010)

The Halong Bay World Heritage Site is universally recognized for the significance of its exceptional geology and distinctive biodiversity, and the rich culture of the local people adds to the charm and enchantment of cruising the bay.

Halong Bay is becoming the most attractive place in Vietnam. With nearly 3 thousands of islets rising from the sea of Tonkin gulf, Halong Bay possesses the breathtaking scenery and pure environment, perfect for holiday, relax.

The best way to discover Halong Bay is to take a cruise. There are many kinds of cruises in Halong Bay ranging from small to large ones, equipped with modern facilities, dining cabins, sunbath deck and other activities.

Kayaking to the deserted beaches, to hidden area that big boat cannot get close, to the lagoons is one of the most interesting activity in Halong Bay. Other ones are swimming, biking, climbing the mountain...

When you visit Halong Bay, you not only enjoy the scenic natural beauty, do activities but also learn the unique lifestyle of local people living on the floating houses. They are fishermen that only make living from fishing in Halong Bay from generation to generation.

Halong Bay is really the real gem of Vietnam that cannot fail to inspire any traveler.


----------



## Auscharm (Sep 6, 2010)

It must﻿ be beautiful. I'm going from Sydney, Australia to Vietnam in December and I plan to visit Ha Long Bay.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

My friend is inviting me in Thailand and she said Vietnam is very near. Maybe I could also visit Ha Long Bay early next year once I visited Thailand.


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

It must have been breath taking. Hoping to visit Vietnam some time soon.


----------



## rayeric (Dec 23, 2010)

Halong Bay is really a stunning location for sightseeing in Vietnam. It has many beautiful islands, sandy beaches and diversity of flora and Fauna. We are also looking forward to plan a trip there in the coming year. Thanks for providing nice information related to Halong Bay.


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

By only reading about it, its simply exhilarating.


----------



## rayeric (Dec 23, 2010)

Halong Bay is truly amazing bay and one of the best cruising destinations. I visited there around two years back. It has a stunning natural beauty and real worth visiting.


----------



## pimlfo (Jan 16, 2011)

Halong bay is very famous in Vietnam. Almost the traveler visits vietnam and halong bay as their priority but there are some point that traveler should know when planning.
- purpose of trip.
- junk
- cruise booking ( direct or via agency )
- budgeting
think about it


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 25, 2011)

The traffic in Vietnam is like a computer game, so much fun. Scooters flying all over the place. Halong bay is awesome, one of the worlds most amazing places.


----------



## nicoletse (Dec 29, 2011)

To post a pic of Halong Bay is better!
Hoping to visit Vietnam some time soon!


----------



## Nani (Sep 14, 2012)

In fact, there are many choices for Halongbay cruise! And i suggest you to go with Halongpartycruises! This cruise is one of the most famous cruise for Young tourist! Their itinerary not only included the classic activities such as swimming,kayaking,fishing,cooking....but also included a real "sunset party" n' "Night party" with a great music! 
Cheer!!!!


----------



## staramedia (Sep 23, 2014)

Agree with @Nani, it's very awsome!


----------



## Bergy (Jul 10, 2015)

I've been to Halong Bay. Its very beautiful.


----------



## vietnam84 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here is a photo about Ha Long bay
halongmarathon. com/upload/checkin/anh_bai_viet/1.jpg


----------

